# Confidence for BRC/MART Before Boot Camp



## Joe Kavel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm just wondering if there is competitive times I should be reaching to increase my chances of making it through MART/BRC.  I'm not trying to over look Boot Camp or SOI, I'm just looking to see what I should be able to do prior to Boot Camp (I leave Dec. 10).  I'm mainly worried about swimming, being that I won't be able to swim for about 6 months.  I swim frequently, 5-7 times a week, also pt and run, but I'm wondering what a good time on the 500m in cammies would be.  And also speaking of cammies I swim in my brothers at the YMCA, should I not swim with them, being it's not a base.  My brother was pissed off, but it's the best way I cant replicate the training.  Swimming tips would also be helpful . Thank you


----------



## is friday (Nov 4, 2012)

You'll want to be swimming 500m in 15 minutes or less in cammies, ultimately. Being anywhere in the range of 18 minutes before you get to MART will be good. Work on your combat side stroke and breaststroke.


----------



## Joe Kavel (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow thats excellent news, I was tweaking cause I get around 15 with cammies 10 without.  Thanks, and if you theoretically saw a kid at pool swimming in cammies would you be pissed?  I just don't wanna any Vets or AD service men coming over and stomping on me for wearing them.  I mean they're serving a purpose, my bro said I'm gonna get  my ass kicked if a Marine sees me. Just wanna know what your opinion is.


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't worry about the 500 so much you'll do plenty of laps in the pool and a competitive time is somewhere around 11 in cammies and under 9 without. What gets people is treading with the bricks and doing bottom samples in the 15 foot pool for hours at a time. When you go to MART it's basically a big competition with the guy to your left and right and when it comes down to the screener you need to smoke everyone. 5 mi ruck run w/ 50 pounds under 1 hr 5 min or 7 mi under 1 hr 30 min. 1st class PFT. Pool screener. And O course 2x under 5 minutes all in one day. Have fun


----------



## is friday (Nov 4, 2012)

Joe Kavel said:


> Wow thats excellent news, I was tweaking cause I get around 15 with cammies 10 without. Thanks, and if you theoretically saw a kid at pool swimming in cammies would you be pissed? I just don't wanna any Vets or AD service men coming over and stomping on me for wearing them. I mean they're serving a purpose, my bro said I'm gonna get my ass kicked if a Marine sees me. Just wanna know what your opinion is.


Worry less. Train more.


----------



## Joe Kavel (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I dropped my time over a minute without cammies since last week, it's at 9:35ish now.  And will there be any rescuing?  I've been swimming back and forth with bricks, thanks guys.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2012)

Joe Kavel said:


> Thanks guys, I dropped my time over a minute without cammies since last week, it's at 9:35ish now.  And will there be any rescuing?  I've been swimming back and forth with bricks, thanks guys.


Yeah there is rescues but everything you need to know they'll teach you and you'll get plenty of practice. As long as you stay focused you'll be fine


----------

